# Lindley's Light Rail



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

We've gotten to know a fellow by the name of Lindley Ruddick over the years as the Z gauge group he is with sets up at our local train shows. He is a delightful and friendly fellow. Obviously influenced more by Vic Smith's Borracho Springs than our Door Hollow Shortline layout he is now sticking his toe into the large scale pool. He has put this short video into Youtube and as he is not yet a paying member of the MLS Clan I decided that there are many MLS folks who would enjoy this clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7jjop9xb0c

There, I fixed it..........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I'm in the Z scale group "ZoCal" too. I noticed something has "snapped" in our buddy there ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 20 Sep 2012 01:27 PM 
Yes, I'm in the Z scale group "ZoCal" too. I noticed something has "snapped" in our buddy there ha ha! 

Greg 


Is there another link?. This one not working on this old puter here.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There was an extra space in the first link at the end which made it fail.

*http://youtu.be/h7jjop9xb0c*

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

It will be very interesting to see what kind of toppings Lindley likes on his Pizza


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I like his comment about it being "three hundred dollars worth of fun".


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Cute start! (can I use the word cute?)  
I was unaware that any manufacturer made curved track that small in radius!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know any dealers with the 31" diameter left in stock?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, Amber, at the last GTE there was a vendor who had some of the 31" circles in their trailer. That's where Lindley got one of his. I don't know the vendors name, I'll see if I can find their name in the vendors list from that show. 

I do know that AC stopped making them.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, according to the vendors list from the GTE it was "R and G Railroad Co" selling the pizza track.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor, thanks for the name. I found their info on line and will send them an email.

Regards,

Bill


----------

